# Lets talk grouper gear



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What does everyone use? Looking for Rod and Reel and line. 

I would think a 6 1/2 to 7 foot heavy power medium action would be the rod but I would love to hear from the experts on here. Also Rollers or no Rollers. 

Reels I was thinking maybe a daiwa saltist 50 conventional but surely would consider others such as avets or ????? Limit around 350 for reel and a couple hundred for the rod. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You should search the older posts, one of the CFH Captains and the Team Recess guys really know how to put Grouper in the fish box and their post pics show it. As for gear you would do well sending PMs to Pompano Joe and Ocean Master because they may have some used rebuilt reels in hand with enough drag and rods with enough back bone to pull them out of the rocks.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

reel: 113HN with #60 braid
rod: either a strong stand up or 6' conventional (60-80lb class) or a 500 gram jigging rod is what i use.


----------



## zward (Jan 8, 2014)

We use the daiwa saltists, okuma cedros and penn baja specials as far as conventionals go. Also use some lever drags when we're chasing goliath grouper, but they get a bit clunky and not as easy to use as the star drags. If I could go back and buy new stuff I'd go 100% Baja Specials, those things are tanks and handle anything we throw at them, but still fairly light and easy to fish. Granted I havent had problems with the cedros and saltists, but after feeling them and taking them apart, the Baja seems much stronger and has better anti-reverse (cedros and saltist have one way clutch bearing with backup silent anti-reverse, the baja has sprung steel dogs)

Rods we have the cheap ugly sticks and the more spendy seeker hercules, all between 6-7ft and anywhere from Medium(20-40lb) to XH(60-100lb). Honestly either one will work fine, would probably go with a 6' Heavy for all around, maybe and XH if you're fishing a lot of structure they can get into. The seekers are nice as they have power but a real sensitive tip thats really nice when fishing muttons, the ugly stiks cause you can give them to newbies and one not care if they break them, and two they wont break them. Have landed 100lb goliath on a 20-40lb ugly stick, there's no tip to them but for grouper I've never needed that. 

Landed this guy over the holidays, biggest black I've got to date, reel was a Saltist 50 and rod was a 6' Ugly Stick Tiger Lite 30-50lb. 

Also line we use 50-100lb braid, 65 is a good all around, and no rollers, only need those for trolling heavy mono.

Best of luck and tight lines!:thumbsup:

-Zane


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

80-100lb braid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

An argument could easily be made for using mono on big grouper and snapper. The extra stretch can alleviate hook pulls/stress. Also chances of getting rocked are high and braid vs. sharp rock edges does not hold up well, I don't care how heavy it is.


----------



## zward (Jan 8, 2014)

The only downside I have with mono is the blowback you get in the line when fishing deep water or fast current. Braid has much less resistance and lets you to use smaller weights/jigs in the deeper stuff. But I agree braid under tension can cut wayyyy to easily. What we do is tie a bimini in the braid to a loop-loop wind on of 10-20ft 100lb mono, then the mono is tied to a jig or egg sinker and swivel w/leader. Then if you want to troll or something you can swap out the short heavy leader to a longer 50lb wind on.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I believe that I will be going with saltist 40s. Just got to figure out the rods that I would like.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty good choice of reel, tough enough for bottom fishing and some trolling but light enough to jig with. Now you just have to find a rod with some grouper spine in it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Penn torque 300 -100# braid -150-# wind on - 200# flouro leader- trevela 80-200# rod . = grouper digger.
108# black


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

TORSA !!! on ~450-600g ~5'8" Spiral Wrapped Rod... ~80-100lb Braid w/~80-100lb Mono Top-shot & ~100lb Fluoro leader...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Warn winch. At least 9000lbs, maybe more.


----------



## zward (Jan 8, 2014)

recess said:


> Penn torque 300 -100# braid -150-# wind on - 200# flouro leader- trevela 80-200# rod . = grouper digger.
> 108# black


That thing is rediculous!! Just curious, how deep did you get that guy? We'll consistently get 30-50lb'ers, but havent pulled any bigger than 55lbs. We're fishing 200ft mostly, was thinking slobs like that may be out a little deeper?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

zward said:


> that thing is rediculous!! Just curious, how deep did you get that guy? We'll consistently get 30-50lb'ers, but havent pulled any bigger than 55lbs. We're fishing 200ft mostly, was thinking slobs like that may be out a little deeper?


180'


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you guys for your suggestions. I will definitely look into the torques as well.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bull ******. Stainless steal 6/0 pen with a power crank handle, old school model. 100lb quatro camo line and solid fiber glass rod. Caught crap loads of them up to 60lb gags, 100lb Warsaws even makos over 500lbs. No need to waste money on fancy $1000 set ups when a 20 year old stainless steel Penn will out work everything available. Thats why they stopped making them, cant sell more of what never brakes.


----------

